# The Oxbox; Unassuming Greatness



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have added the Airspeed Oxford to my site, featuring a recently unveiled example restored here in New Zealand.







Take a look here:

warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2016)

Lovely looking machine, I enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wish there was more recognition of the Oxbox's war role. From air ambulance to crew trainer to operational bomber. It did sterling work all over the world. I particularly wish the bravery of the 4 FTS personnel at Habbaniyah, Iraq, was more widely known. A small but strategically important battle.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2016)

Good stuff Grant.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Very Cool.


----------

